# Dado cutting with 1/4" downspiral straight bit



## kavaljo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have cut dados successfully using my table mounted router, a PC #75182, with a straight bit. Recently I tried using a downspiral bit and the bit actually pulled itself from the collet thereby increasing the depth of cut! Any comments, please, on this event.

Also, I am beginning to wonder if cutting a dado on a router table is a good idea since the chips have nowhere to go. I welcome and thank you for your thoughts.

Regards,
Joe K.


----------



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

I do it all the time, my router table has dust collection from the bottom. Alot of the chips stay in the dado as thats the direction of the bit, but a simple stiff paint brush takes care of that. I also use a jig for multiple dados in a hand held router.


----------



## kavaljo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, Ken. I revisited my setup and found that had to crank down on the collet much more than with other bits. Now the cuts are accurate and very smooth.

Also, yes the chips left in the dado are not a problem since the bit has been stabilized.

Work safe,
Joe K.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While this information is in other sticky threads just a reminder that up spirals pull the chips out of the dado towards the router and are best used with solid wood. Down spirals push the chips into the cut which helps prevent tear out on plywood or veneered surfaces. Compression spirals are used when trimming an entire edge on plywood or veneered projects.


----------



## kavaljo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, Mike.

Joe K.


----------

